# Difference between распечатать and отпечатать



## George1992

Hi ;-) 

I work in a factory, where I have to measure something every hour. After typing some values on a computer I need to use a printer. Which word is correct in this case? 

Я должен распечатать измерение каждый час. 
Я должен отпечатать измерение каждый час.

It's only one paper every hour.


----------



## Awwal12

Отпечатать is used mostly in book printing.
Распечатать is basically "to print out" (perf.).
Note that for "должен... каждый час" you need an imperfective verb (and the object in plural - измерения - is also preferable), so your choice here is basically between распечатывать and simply печатать; the latter, however, is a little bit ambiguous (since it can also mean "to type").


----------



## George1992

If I changed "every hour" to "now", then the correct form would be распечатать (perfective), right?

Like this -> Сейчас я должен распечатать измерения. One-time action only.


----------



## Awwal12

George1992 said:


> If I changed "every hour" to "now", then the correct form would be распечатать (perfective), right?


Yes. "Напечатать" is an alternative, but it generally keeps the ambiguousness of "печатать".


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Я должен *рас*печат*ыв*ать измерени*я* каждый час._


----------



## Sobakus

_отпеча́тывать _focuses on the operation of the printer - you can come into a printing office and say "мне ну́жно отпеча́тать ко́е-что", which is close to "мне нужно попеча́тать, попо́льзоваться при́нтером".

_распеча́тывать_ focusses on the result of the printing - "I need to make print-outs every hour".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Sobakus said:


> _отпеча́тывать _focuses on the operation of the printer - you can come into a printing office and say "мне ну́жно отпеча́тать ко́е-что", which is close to "мне нужно попеча́тать, попо́льзоваться при́нтером".


Не согласен. _Отпечатать_ - в первую очередь действие по производству одинаковых копий, предполагающее некую подготовительную работу: _отпечатать тираж. _Поэтому _Мне нужно отпечатать_ звучит довольно странно - лучше _Мне нужно распечатать._

А вообще, хороший благозвучный синоним для обоих случаев - _напечатать._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> А вообще, хороший благозвучный синоним для обоих случаев - _напечатать._


У него нет своего имперфектива, так что  для множественного действия, данного в начальном примере, вы можете только сказать "Я должен печатать ... каждый час.", теряя смысл результативности.

Кстати, о благозвучии, тогда уже и  "...результаты измерений".


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> Не согласен. _Отпечатать_ - в первую очередь действие по производству одинаковых копий, предполагающее некую подготовительную работу: _отпечатать тираж. _Поэтому _Мне нужно отпечатать_ звучит довольно странно - лучше _Мне нужно распечатать._


"Мне нужно отпечатать [две страницы, тираж] = мне нужно завершить печатать" - речь идёт об успешном завершении печатания вне зависимости от того, печатается одинаковое или нет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Я должен печатать_ тоже хорошо. Вообще, излишнее употребление приставок язык не украшает.



nizzebro said:


> тогда уже и "...результаты измерений".


Ну, тут не благозвучие, а точность (вернее, педантичность) формулировки.



Sobakus said:


> "Мне нужно отпечатать [две страницы, тираж] = мне нужно завершить печатать"


Приставка _от_ не имеет значения _завершить. _И две страницы не отпечатывают.


Sobakus said:


> речь идёт об успешном завершении печатания


Вообще-то речь просто о действии. То же самое можно сказать про _напечать _и _распечатать._


----------



## nizzebro

Как я понимаю, причина того, что такие глаголы, как 'напечатать', 'нарисовать', 'написать', а также 'сделать', 'слепить', 'сломать', не имеют собственных форм несов.вида - в том, что их семантика исключает фрагменты, которые могут быть завершены отдельно от целого. Напротив, 'набросать' или 'сшить' имеют свои вторичные 'набрасывать' и 'сшивать' - поскольку вы можете набросать или сшить что-либо частично, но при этом завершенность отдельных фрагментов будет истинна - они сшиты или набросаны.
Потому, когда возникает необходимость в итерациях, язык начинает "цепляться" за другие префиксы.


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> _Я в словарь не заглядывал и долго не думал, но по моему скромному мнению_ Приставка _от_ не имеет значения _завершить. __лично мне выражение_ И "две страницы не отпечат_ать_ывают _кажется неверным._


Хорошо отобедать. Отбыть наказание. Отлетать капитаном самолёта 5 лет. Отсчитать до пяти. Отпечатать 2 страницы.


GCRaistlin said:


> Вообще-то речь просто о действии. То же самое можно сказать про _напечать _и _распечатать._


О "напечатать" нельзя сказать, что оно выражает завершение действия печатать - приставка "на" выражает создание или изменение объекта, нпр. "наорать на кого-то", "наследить в гардеробе", "написать на бумаге", "накатать 10 километров". Про "распечатать" я уже говорил - смысл приставки изначально был вероятно "распространение тиражом", потом просто "умножение материала", потом "дупликация материала на бумажном носителе".


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> the latter, however, is a little bit ambiguous (since it can also mean "to type").


Действительно, "распечатать"/"отпечатать"/"перепечатать" можно только если есть исходник на материальном носителе, в то время как "напечатать" можно и из головы.



"Распечатать", как правило, предполагает вывод документа, фотографии и т.д. из файла или программы на принтер с целью создания бумажной копии; как правило, "распечатывают"  в количестве одной или нескольких копий.

"Отпечатывают" исходно рукописное либо же с оригинал-макета.

Ранее обсуждалось: Распечатать - напечатать - отпечатать


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> _отпеча́тывать _focuses on the operation of the printer - you can come into a printing office and say "мне ну́жно отпеча́тать ко́е-что", which is close to "мне нужно попеча́тать, попо́льзоваться при́нтером".


Certainly not in my version of Russian.


----------



## Şafak

I've never seen or used "отпечатывать". The built-up is clear but... its meaning is mysterious. You can calmly forget the word.


George1992 said:


> Я должен распечатать измерение каждый час.
> Я должен отпечатать измерение каждый час.


I'd say:
"Я должен печатать / распечатывать измерения каждый час".


----------



## mfvgml

Я должен делать распечатку результатов измерений каждый час
Я должен печатать  результаты измерений каждый час


----------



## Şafak

mfvgml said:


> Я должен делать распечатку результатов измерений каждый час
> Я должен печатать  результаты измерений каждый час


Yes, these two sound good to me, too.


----------



## mfvgml

Каждый час я должен выводить результаты измерений на печать
Я должен распечатывать результаты измерений каждый  час .
 .

отпечатать - this is process in a typography  or process of printing by
old handy printing machine .
for example ask to the secretary- Лена отпечатай пожалуйста приказ об увольнении


----------



## Şafak

mfvgml said:


> Каждый час я должен выводить результаты измерений на печать
> Я должен распечатывать результаты измерений каждый  час .
> .
> 
> отпечатать - this is process in a typography  or process of printing by
> old handy printing machine .
> for example ask to the secretary- Лена отпечатай пожалуйста приказ об увольнении
> 
> View attachment 57888


I disagree. «Отпечатать» has a very clear provincial ring to it in this context.


----------

